# Decoys and Ground Blinds



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Selling for a friend. Best offers.
1 Final Approach sport utility blind
1 Hunter Specialty Hitman blind
1 harvester pack Green Head Gear full body Mallards
5 G H G full body geese with stands
8 Big Foot geese with flocked heads
2 Avery 4 slotted goose bags
2 robo ducks
6 Carry-Lite goose floaters/ pontoon style
6 G+H pintail floaters
12 Teal floaters
11 standard Carry-Lite Mallards
12 Magnum Carry- Lite Mallards
16 Outlaw silhouettes / Final Approach bag

call 801-573-4710 for more details and prices


----------

